# Google Chrome impersonator Trojan doing rounds



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> If you’re a Google Chrome user, and suddenly your browser looks a bit off and shows you pages that you would never visit ordinarily, you’ve probably been hit with the Mutabaha Trojan.
> According to Dr. Web researchers, the Trojan is downloaded on victims’ computers by a previously installed dropper. The dropper contacts a C&C server which instructs it to download and install Mutabaha, and then the dropper removes itself.
> When running, the Trojan takes the form of Outfire, a special build of Google Chrome.


https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/08/31/google-chrome-impersonator-trojan/


----------

